# Tzimis/Tsimis/Tsimiss ? (plat)



## regal

Bonjour,

je cherche comment s'appelle en français le plat que les Américains appellent "Tzimis" (ou "Tsimis" ou "Tsimiss").
Cette recette est composée de patates douces, de carottes, de pruneaux, de raisins secs...

Merci d'avance !


----------



## origumi

Well, it doesn't even have a Hebrew name, we just use the Yiddish צימעס.

I think that the typical French spelling is "tzimmes", see here: http://www.google.com/search?as_q=tzimmes&lr=lang_fr


----------



## Talib

You know I could have sworn I've seen it spelled צימס or something similar but I guess not. Hebrew Wikipedia has the Yiddish spelling צימעס. 

Its correct spelling is "tzimmes" in English as well as French, I believe.


----------



## origumi

It woudn't be a surprise to see צימס. This should be the Hebrew spelling used by those who forgot that the word is from Yiddish.


----------



## Talib

Or just that צימעס doesn't really make sense in Hebrew, especially for people who pronounce the ע.


----------



## dr52

Regal,
Si vous avez besoin de traduction. Je peux vous aider.

Moi, je pense le mets est juif lui-même, alors le nom en français est simplement une translittération. Je devine "tzimmes". 

Bonne Chance!


----------



## regal

Merci à tous.


----------



## hadronic

For those who wonder, letter ע  is used to represent the sound "e" in Yiddish/German.
Ex: דער  = der   ("the")


----------



## dr52

Ah bon! Merci, je n'ai pas su que ע est "e" en yiddish. Ça c'est la raison que צימעס est épelé avec l'aiyn.

Il faut apprendre quelque choses, chaque jour!


----------

